# [SOLVED] Replacing Wifi card - WLAN ID 702 error



## SapphireDragon

Hey, I was tired of my Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n wifi card dropping signal randomly (up to 4 times a day sometimes) so I bought a Intel Ultimate N 633ANHMW IEEE 802.11n (draft) Wi-Fi Adapter - Mini PCI Express - 450Mbps to replace it, when I installed the card and tried to boot up I keep getting a WLAN ID 702 - Wireless module not supported error. I tried the hard reset, I tried installing drivers before installing, but no luck. Does anyone have any idea what is going on and how to fix it (if it can be?) I am under the impression I have the latest BIOS firmware too.

Computer specs are --

HP dv6 (WQ684UA#ABA)
Win7 - 64bit
Current BIOS version -- F.28 - 04/11/2011 ( 049C100003243010000020000 )
Processor - AMD Phenom II N620
Wifi - Atheros AR9285 w/ driver v.10.0.0.75 (this was an "unofficial driver version" made by a group to fix the dropping problem, didnt work) this is the card im trying to get rid of.

If any more information is needed, please let me know.


----------



## SapphireDragon

*Re: Replacing Wifi card - WLAN ID 702 error*

Nevermind everyone I found the problem, its not on the approved list HP has on its BIOS.


----------

